# Graco G15 & G30 Air Assisted Airless Spray Gun?



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

*Graco G15 & G40 Air Assisted Airless Spray Gun?*

So what is the differnce between them. 
David


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So what is the differnce between them.
> David



g15 is rated for 1500 psi fluid pressure

g40 is rated for 4000 psi

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/finishing/g15-and-g40-air-assisted-spray-guns.html

In other words the g40 can be used in an airless situation where the pressure is cranked up.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Used both, G15 atomizes the paint better at lower pressure, G30=overated RAC tip.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

look at you Xmark. johnny on the spot with the answers good job


----------

